# EMT-Basic in california



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have my national test done. i am waiting for my state and county cert to come in the mail in about 1-2 weeks and i have my ambulance cert. i am looking all over riverside county california for an EMT-Basic job. everywhere i have looked isnt hiring. and for some private ambulance companies you have to be 21. well im only 18 with 0 points on my driving record. and i have heard that AMR has hundreds of applications for EMT-Basic jobs. i have also heard that california has an "overload of EMT-Basics". any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emt_irl (Jan 6, 2011)

train to become a paramedic then apply for a job.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2011)

the problem with that is that the paramedic schools i have looked into highly prefer or require around 2 years on the job as an EMT-Basic


----------



## mint_condition (Jan 7, 2011)

yea, you need to be a working EMT for 6 months to a year to get into most paramedic schools. required. just keep applying to everywhere. try different counties too, if youre close to san diego, try there, or san bernadino. dont try orange county there's really no jobs there ahaa


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2011)

Any chance you can move to a decent state that doesn't have that retarded experience requirement to go to medic school?


----------



## emt_irl (Jan 7, 2011)

hell get any job that pays your bills and volunteer to gain experence then go to medic school.

experence is experence, weather its paid of volly.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 7, 2011)

AMR in the IE is very full right now. most divisions are only hiring for PT EMT if at all.


----------



## akrall83 (Jan 8, 2011)

Up here on the central coast you have to just submit an application and wait for the hiring pool to open. You have to work part time/on call for a minimum of 6 months before they will consider you for full time, and there aren't any agencies in my county that take volunteers. It's rough. EMT-B's are a dime a dozen, that's how they get away with paying us $8.35/hour in my county. I make double that as a phlebotomist and all i have to do is poke people, no life saving involved


----------



## LSalander (Jan 13, 2011)

No experiance requirement for paramedic school....?  Where?!  I'm dying to know, but worried at the same time.  Doesn't sound like a bad idea, having to have experiance before moving into a field that administers drugs and such...

But I'm just an EMT-B and happy to get into a paramed school


----------



## Sandog (Jan 13, 2011)

Jesus Jose said:


> No experiance requirement for paramedic school....?  Where?!  I'm dying to know, but worried at the same time.  Doesn't sound like a bad idea, having to have experiance before moving into a field that administers drugs and such...
> 
> But I'm just an EMT-B and happy to get into a paramed school



You can go private school. Kinda expensive though.

http://www.ncti-online.com/westcoastregion/index1.shtml

http://www.emstacollege.com/


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2011)

Jesus Jose said:


> No experiance requirement for paramedic school....?  Where?!  I'm dying to know, but worried at the same time.  Doesn't sound like a bad idea, *having to have experiance before moving into a field that administers drugs and such...*
> 
> But I'm just an EMT-B and happy to get into a paramed school



Strange, I didn't need any sort of specific experience, licensure, or certification to be accepted to medical school.


----------



## LSalander (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've looked at those schools..very expensive.  Hoping to get into Palomar since they only require 6 months of experiance.  I'd be happy to get into Southwestern in a year.  Shoot...still looking for a job.  

But thanks for the reply!


----------

